# my 4 yr old HB shuts down by wave bumps?



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my 4 year old HB C788 shuts down with any kind of a wave bump. it has the connections in the quick remove ,ount. any easy fixes for this problem?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

find the loose wire? Pretty easy! lol.

Yeah, theres gotta be a loose or corroded connection somewhere? I'd go through em all to make sure.

Have you re-seated the unit lately? Take it off the mount and put it back on?


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I would guess your ground wire. If it shuts down and then you can start it right back up.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Very common problem on those units. It's actually in the quick disconnect. It sucks to be honest. Had the exact same issue and changed to the bracket with the metal plate which locks the cables in and the largest ram mount made for the unit. Google it. You will see stuff on the internet about it.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Very common problem on those units. It's actually in the quick disconnect. It sucks to be honest. Had the exact same issue and changed to the bracket with the metal plate which locks the cables in and the largest ram mount made for the unit. Google it. You will see stuff on the internet about it.


Yes, sheet metal bracket that holds connectors in base all them to push downward, reducing reliability of connections when on bumpy water. I got new bracket and gave up removing head unit. Hummingbird junk. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

